# Sealanders Have Just Arrived



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just received a box full of these , will have them on the site asap. I think that hey are superb. Very high quality and very solid and heavy.


















http://www.hanowa.ch/pages/Quartz/Sealander.html


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

That looks quite neat Roy - What's it going to retail at ?

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

They are attractive Roy..are they all the same colour?

Should I buy one? or wait for the RLT chronograph ( dont say both...I might just do that!







)

Roger


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Unusual non-chrono diver with sub seconds







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Roy, another one to consider for the future


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Maseman said:


> That looks quite neat Roy - What's it going to retail at ?


Not sure yet.



Roger said:


> They are attractive Roy..are they all the same colour?


No there are different colours available.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Had time to take a quick photo, still busy making the Tag cased watches but will soon have these on the next update with some new RLT's.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Roy,

Any chronographs amongst them?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Regal325 said:


> Roy,
> 
> Any chronographs amongst them?


Yes I have the chronos too.

The quality is fantastic. The solid link bracelets are 3.5mm thick and the watch and bracelet together weigh over 190 grams.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice Roy,

Is the sub-dial a 3 the constant running seconds? or is the centre second hand constant?

Thanks

Ken


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The hand at three is the constant seconds.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Roy said:


> Regal325 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy,
> ...


Droooooooool!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've just finished photographing these and will have them on the site in the morning.


----------

